# Dis-Assembly of Accu Jackson Sharp Coaches?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm about to attempt dis-assembling two Accucraft Jackson Sharp cars, one coach & one combine, preperatory to re-painting them. Has anybody taken one of these apart -- or better yet, put one back together?

I visited the Accucraft site, hoping to find an exploded drawing, or sumthin, but no joy on any of their rolling stock. So any links, advice, warnings like "Don't touch that little screw next to big one!" would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some brass Accucraft passenger cars. As I recall there are about 4 small nut head screws along each side along the bottom. They all need to be removed and the top pulled off. If your cars are plastic, which I suspect as you have the combine, there should be something similar along the bottom of the body.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I have had THREE coaches apart and it's not fun. BTW, my coaches are the AMS plastic ones. I did these about five years ago, so the memory may not be real great. There are eight screws along the bottom, outside edge. Remove all eight, then the body and roof lift off. The seats sit on a thin "brownish" sheet of plastic. There is a metal plate about 1/16 thick between the plastic seat floor and the plastic bottom of the car frame. The roof has at least four screws, one in each corner of the body. Remove these and then the roof comes off easily. Before re-assembling, fix the screw and brass nut the holds the trucks in place. The brass nut is held by a little bit of glue to keep it from turning. If you need to remove the trucks with the body and roof STILL in place, this operation can be frustrating if the nut and screw turn together.....no way to remove the trucks! Good luck with your project.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Gary, You do not say which - this applies to the plastic versions - a while ago I did a topic on them - its at
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/2564-taking-ams-coach-apart.html

That may help, the difficult bit is getting the body off - it needs a batch of screwdrivers to assist in levering the sides off the groove that is on the inside of the sides: once off it can be disassembled by undoing the screws that hold the ends to the sides; the windows are all stuck on by the way so will need to be masked off for a repaint.

If you have the earlier ones the wipers on the bogies (for power to the inside lights) exert a lot of drag; they can be replaced by a 9volt battery in a scratch built casing fixed to the underside of the base panel so it can be removed for charging, another location (needs the coach roof to be removable) is hidden inside the toilet(bathroom) enclosure.

Yours Peter


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> That may help, the difficult bit is getting the body off - it needs a batch of screwdrivers to assist in levering the sides off the groove that is on the inside of the sides: once off it can be disassembled by undoing the screws that hold the ends to the sides; the windows are all stuck on by the way so will need to be masked off for a repaint.


Gary,
There are two 'generations' of coaches. Peter B had the earliest ones, which have a ridge along the bottom of the coach side that the floor and underframe fit into - you have to spring the sides out to release it - which is a pain especially at the ends. The later ones in the second run of coaches (sounds like Gary A had some) had no ridge, so the sides came off the frame very easily.

There are at least 8 screws holding the roof to the body sides, and 4 screws at each end holding the sides to the ends. Plus a cable (with a plug/socket) connecting the lights to the floor.

Like Peter B, I have put a 9v battery under the floor. If you are not using the lights very often, scrap those wipers.

Kevin and I have usually tossed the steel floor - it seems overkill with those heavy brass trucks. I usually buy some 1/16th aluminum and cut it to the same shape, as you need a place to bolt the truck pivots. As mentioned, make sure they are glued inside the coach or they may rotate with the pivot bolt.

I have managed to remove the windows - my last project (EBT #12) is at
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/19732/east-broad-top-coach-12
and it shows a lot of the details.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

I forgot all about the ridge on the bottom of my cars! I had the first run J&S. I knew my memory was BAD! Yes, lots of screwdrivers and prying. What a pain that was. Thanks for the reminder guys.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! Thank you all, and am I glad I asked! I bought one of my cars last year, and the other a year or so before that -- so I suspect they are both second generation. But the two types seem more similar than different, so I'll be looking out for the different twists and turns!

I'll keep you posted. Stand by for further questions re: easier rolling trucks, removing & applying paint, etc.

-Gary-


----------

